# Vehicle Roll Over



## TreySpooner65 (Feb 25, 2011)

I thought I'd share a story. 

At about 20:30 911 gets a call for a vehicle off the road into a ditch. The call came in from a farmer down the road who heard the accident. The first unit on scene is Paramedic Supervisor "EMS 48". He finds a pick up truck laying on the passenger side facing westbound in the westbound road and a single male standing near the front of the vehicle. He exits his vehicle to find a patient trapped inside the truck upgrades the call to a TC Heavy Rescue (Standard for our area when a PT is requires extrication). After speaking with the male he finds out that the male was the driver, and he was able to climb out the vertical driver side window. Highway Patrol and the first 2 engines arrive on scene (Ventura County Engine 26 and Santa Paula Engine 81). The story unravels as the rest of the units arrive on scene. (Ventura City Engine 6, Ventura County Truck 56, and Medic 482). 

As it turns out the truck was traveling eastbound at about 50mph when it veered off the left side of the road, struck a cement barrier, flipped end over end (Bed over cab), rotating it 180-degrees, and slid about 10 yards down the road to where it then lay. 

When Firefighters arrived on scene they thought they were going to have severe trauma patients or DOA's by the way the accident looked and reports from on scene units. Only to find out that the worst injury was a broken wrist on the female patient trapped inside.

I was the male driver, and the female was my girlfriend. 

Moral of the story; seat belts save lives. I know they saved ours.


----------



## Rev.IKON (Feb 25, 2011)

wow... pictures? glad that ur ok


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have pictures, which I will post when I can. I need 5 posts first


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Sunyata (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh wow...  That is crazy.  And yes, seat belts DO save lives.  The general public would really be surprised at how often a life is saved because the person was thoughtful enough to buckle up.

In about 8 out of 10 of the fatal accidents that I work, they fatality could have been prevented by wearing a seat belt.  Quite sad, actually.


----------



## Stephanie. (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow! 

Glad those were the only injuries sustained. Lucky!


----------

